# Fret City!?!?!?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.fretcity.com/

man that white LP looks delicious....


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Like 1 guitar that isn't back ordered? Interesting guitars, but I probably wouldn't buy them... the site doesn't look very professional so I don't really trust it. They could be great, maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

they seem to be pretty honest that their guitars are made in china, etc. but the quality seems pretty good. All solid wood bodies, no laminates I believe, so at least the basics are decent.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah I just saw their ad at the top of the page as well, who knows they might be awesome like SX and Agile. I guess we'll soon find out when a couple of people get the guts to buy one.

EDIT: Sweet, they are offering a 30 day return policy, so if you're not satisfied you can just return em.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

noobcake said:


> who knows they might be awesome like SX and Agile.


The headstocks on the Strat copies look a lot like some of the SX Strats on Rondo's site.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Yeah I just saw their ad at the top of the page as well, who knows they might be awesome like SX and Agile. I guess we'll soon find out when a couple of people get the guts to buy one.
> 
> EDIT: Sweet, they are offering a 30 day return policy, so if you're not satisfied you can just return em.


Ya there is a lot of potential for a company 'doing it right'. Reverend in the States imports all their guitars, but they take the time to do the QC themselves and set them up before shipping them out. And as mentioned Rondo puts out a pretty good product, and has one of the best return policies out there. A Canadian company could adopt similar systems and do pretty well.

The site also has a used/vintage section which is pretty cool. I personally don't think sites should ever be live until they are in a finished State. Especially ones doing commerce. It leads to a lot of first impression built on the look of the site. And right now the site doesn't look very good. Especially the low quality images of the guitars.


That SG looks pretty nice. It says it's mahogany on the front page, but when I go to the store page it says it's solid ...birch? A birch SG?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I caught that too... I'm a big SG fan but a gaffe like that make me wonder about the legitimacy of the site. It could be a simple mistake, too. But a birch SG? What the...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Just looked at the wood types... alder LP? Birch SG? That shit just isn't right, haha. Gotta' be mahogany baby.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It drives me nuts when they build guitars like that. Like, Eastwood makes a cool looking version of a Gibson Double Cut Special....but then makes it out of Basswood. Nad you can hear the difference as soon as you play it. Some guitars have a trademark sound and should be built at least pretty close to spec. Having owned a birch Tele, it's hard to imagine a birch SG.

I also noticed after more reading that instead of doing something unique like offering a decent setup on the guitars before shipping them, they chose to just put a section on their page about how to do it yourself.

If a Canadian business wants to be successful doing this type of thing, they should be offering something extra.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that too, LPs with alder bodies and maple necks. But meh I wouldn't be too quick to judge em, they've just surfaced and no one has actually layed hands on the product yet, so might as well cut em some slack until we get some real feedback.

EDIT: On a side note, that bass with the active pups looks pretty sweet.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Yeah, I caught that too... I'm a big SG fan but a gaffe like that make me wonder about the legitimacy of the site. It could be a simple mistake, too. But a birch SG? What the...



The one that caught my eye was the EG3 which has a body made of "Solid Chinese Wood".


----------



## fretcity (Jun 3, 2007)

*Fret City*

Hi guys, Hope you don't mind me jumping in here, this is Rob from Fret City Music.

Thanks for the comments both good and constructive. All the comments are important to us. We are *really really *pleased you guys are visiting our site and talking about it !

Yes we are a legit company and we will be opening in August. Our first product run is currently in manufacturing - and for this reason everything is marked "backorder" so we won't accept orders until the Container arrives. I agree there are some mistakes which we need to correct. (and thanks for pointing them out !) We decided to get our name "out there" in the meantime, and give you a chance to see the initial product offering. The worse that can happen is we get some constructive comments and we will be that much better coming out of the gate. 

We really do want to bring a quality product with value to Canadian Musicians and we are very excited about this product. Our manufacturer also builds in China for Epiphone, Washburn and Ibanez among others. 

We are great fans of US-built instruments such as Fender and Gibson and we really do believe they build great products - there is no question. We are not pretending these will ever replace those beloved Guitars and Basses!! In fact, as a Bass player, one of my favorite instruments is my Dakota Red Fender USA 62 Precision Bass !. 

However, we sincerely feel we can offer quality "gigable" guitars to fill the gap for those not ready or willing to invest in a Domestic built Guitar, or those who may have a valued instrument but may fear taking it on a gig. I am confident, though, when you have a chance to play one you will be pleasantly blown away ! (as my band mates are with the model SH-40 semi demo unit we have). 

To make sure its playable "out-of-the-box", we will be doing a setup on each and every instrument before shipping. We have also included a section on how to do setups yourself because we really think you should be able to do that. 

Anyways guys, again we really do appreciate the comments and also the opportunity to respond and we hope to hear from anyone who has questions or comments !! 

Best Regards !!!!!!!! 

Rob from Fret City

:rockon2:


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

As most of the guitars are alder or basswood (I did see an SG with a mahogany body) have you had any thoughts about offering some body shapes that suit those materials?

I'd love to have a super-strat (RG or JEMM) or a King V body in Alder at around these prices.


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Where are they located?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting.

There is one thing I don't understand though. Rondo offers quite a few guitars made from more traditional woods for those models. Eastwood, another Canadian company offers and SG style guitar that is mahogany body and mahogany neck. I am just curious why you and some other companies choose to use the woods you do for similar models? I don't notice a big difference in prices on imports when the different woods are used, but I notice a big difference in tone. So why not use the 'right' wood?

If you guys offered something like a double cut Junior/Les Paul Special made of mahogany I think you'd clean up.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Did anyone ever get Dot On Shaft?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

this is getting interesting! Thanks for posting Rob from FretCity!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> There is one thing I don't understand though. Rondo offers quite a few guitars made from more traditional woods for those models. Eastwood, another Canadian company offers and SG style guitar that is mahogany body and mahogany neck. I am just curious why you and some other companies choose to use the woods you do for similar models? I don't notice a big difference in prices on imports when the different woods are used, but I notice a big difference in tone. So why not use the 'right' wood?
> 
> If you guys offered something like a double cut Junior/Les Paul Special made of mahogany I think you'd clean up.


+1 to that... if you guys offer that white LP and the SG with mahogany bodies I'll guarantee I'd buy atleast one of each. Offer a white SG with a mahogany body and I'll buy two SGs... offer a LP with an unfinished maple neck and I'll buy two LPs... haha.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

remember...the QUALITY of the piece of wood is a lot of times more important than the type of wood...there are good pieces of mahogany, and their are bad pieces.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

A guy I work with was telling me on the weekend about a SG copy he had way back(early 70's). He stripped the guitar and it was a 7 or 8 peice body full of knots. He just threw it the trash and moved on.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> remember...the QUALITY of the piece of wood is a lot of times more important than the type of wood...there are good pieces of mahogany, and their are bad pieces.


Not really the point though... alder sounds like alder, mahogany sounds like mahogany. You could have top quality alder and it won't sound anything like mahogany, it'll sound like what it is... alder.

Same goes for any other wood... most people like mahogany for Les Pauls for example because of it's deep, rich, warm tone. Alder can't deliver that because it's a completely different type of wood. You NEED mahogany for that classic LP tone. Plus, I love the weight of a typical Les Paul. Alder is known to be a much lighter wood in comparison to mahogany.

That's what you get with say, an Agile guitar... it has that nice deep tone and it's insanely affordable for US customers, atleast. Us Canadian's have to deal with customs shit.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

violation said:


> Not really the point though... alder sounds like alder, mahogany sounds like mahogany. You could have top quality alder and it won't sound anything like mahogany, it'll sound like what it is... alder.
> 
> Same goes for any other wood... most people like mahogany for Les Pauls for example because of it's deep, rich, warm tone. Alder can't deliver that because it's a completely different type of wood. You NEED mahogany for that classic LP tone. Plus, I love the weight of a typical Les Paul. Alder is known to be a much lighter wood in comparison to mahogany.
> 
> That's what you get with say, an Agile guitar... it has that nice deep tone and it's insanely affordable for US customers, atleast. Us Canadian's have to deal with customs shit.


How many posts do you have that dont include the word "shit".


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Does it offend you? It's the way I talk, don't like it? Add me to your ignore list and move on :wink:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> dfdasfasdf




Good point Violation, the type of wood is more important if you are trying to get a copy to sound like the origonal. But the quality of the wood is important in any guitar because you..............and I just realized that this could turn into one long thread so I'll just stop typing and get back on topic. The guitars look pretty nice and the prices seem decent. When they come in some one will have to buy one and try it out.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

violation said:


> Does it offend you? It's the way I talk, don't like it add me to your ignore list and move on :wink:


“Profanity is the weapon of the witless” 
-Anonymous

hehe anyway, lets get back to topic. He said his guitars are made in the same factory as some epis, ibanez right? So I could be right in guessing the cort factory?



*Waits for interesting retaliation by violation*
*Actually...goes and plays guitar for the rest of the day...haha*


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Play nice boys!!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> “Profanity is the weapon of the witless”
> -Anonymous
> 
> hehe anyway, lets get back to topic. He said his guitars are made in the same factory as some epis, ibanez right? So I could be right in guessing the cort factory?
> ...


Has nothing to do with being "witless"... I could easily replace the word with "stuff"... that doesn't make the post anymore intelligent. It still sends the same message across doesn't it? Yes. 

I prefer to speak how I do in person. Again, if you have a problem with it the ignore button is right there. Don't hesitate to click it, hell, I won't be missing out on any information.

You want to get on the content people post, how about your pointless replies and threads constantly created?

Made my point, back on topic now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Have any of you guys played a birch guitar? I owned a birch Tele and I can't imagine an SG made of birch. I agree quality of wood is important, but in the case of something like a birch SG, it's a wood that doesn't even come close to mahogany tone wise.


----------



## fretcity (Jun 3, 2007)

We contacted the factory last night to confirm the wood used in the GSS-1 set neck model. The body is solid Alder (not Birch or Mahogany). I want to strongly point out that this is not an "SG" . As you can imagine there are some limitations to specifications because the same factory also builds for Gibson.

I'm sure thats not what you wanted to hear, but if you're looking for an exact SG Guitar, I would suggest looking at Gibson's US series, or the Epiphone line, which BTW are very nice too !. (and I'm not trying to be a smartass here guys)

Hope this helps to clarify + sorry for the error which has now been corrected on our site. 

Regards Rob from Fret City !


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Have any of you guys played a birch guitar? I owned a birch Tele and I can't imagine an SG made of birch. I agree quality of wood is important, but in the case of something like a birch SG, it's a wood that doesn't even come close to mahogany tone wise.


I have, there was a "homemade" Strat copy at the local shop that cost $250, the guys there said it was made of birch... sounded terrible. The tone was like a combo of muddy and dull... when playing rhythm it was muddy as hell, single notes sounded really dull for some reason. 

Thanks for the update Rob... think there's any chance of mahogany bodies in the future?


----------



## fretcity (Jun 3, 2007)

violation said:


> I have, there was a "homemade" Strat copy at the local shop that cost $250, the guys there said it was made of birch... sounded terrible. The tone was like a combo of muddy and dull... when playing rhythm it was muddy as hell, single notes sounded really dull for some reason.
> 
> Thanks for the update Rob... think there's any chance of mahogany bodies in the future?


Hey Violation : We can custom order colors in batches and we have a huge color chart available to us. A minimum production run of 6 guitars can be built in special colors for us. 

Next orders when we get a better sense of colors people want, we will order some special colors. Maybe if I can get enough on the forum intersted we could order some wild colors like purple metallic sunburt LOL. 

Unfortunately however woods are controlled but I will find out for you. I believe it is an honest effort by the factory NOT to produce copies of any model "too closely" that would affect their relationship with major customers such as Gibson.

Regards Rob


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

If you guys can actually get me a string through or T-O-M bridged guitar made out of basswood in the shape of an RG with dual hums, 25.5" scale or more neck with 24 frets on an ebony fretboard (droool), Id be one happy camper. Id be happy to draw up some designs for you to use. By that I mean, my own designs.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sorry if my posts come across as negative. I am happy to see a Canadian company offering some affordable product. 

I guess I just can't see why if Rondo can do it, no one else can. Rondo offers models that are not straight copies of other guitars but that keep some key features. EG their SX Jr. and Agile Jr aren't straight Gibson copies, but they are set neck mahogany slabs in the tradition of a Les Paul Jr. or a Special. I can't understand why a Canadian company can't offer something like that.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I can't understand why a Canadian company can't offer something like that.


Cost of business is higher here.

I can't understand how Rondo can offer Korean made guitars at Chinese guitar prices. I know he is the importer and dealer for them so there is no middle man mark-up but the price just seems too low to really be what they claim.

I could go on and on about Chinese production but I won't, only to say take any specs with a grain of salt. Hint.....alder doesn't grow in Asia, do you really think they would use imported wood for cheap guitars when there are many similar, way cheaper alternatives available there? Also hope that the actually use dry wood, the Chinese are famous for wham bam, thank you mam production. 

As far as all mahogany Jrs and SGs go, we've been offering lower priced models like that for a while now in the Dillion line with the correct body style under $400, people only seem to really want them when they aren't available, go figure....


----------



## fretcity (Jun 3, 2007)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Cost of business is higher here.
> 
> I could go on and on about Chinese production but I won't, only to say take any specs with a grain of salt. Hint.....alder doesn't grow in Asia, do you really think they would use imported wood for cheap guitars when there are many similar, way cheaper alternatives available there? Also hope that the actually use dry wood, the Chinese are famous for wham bam, thank you mam production.
> 
> :


I can understand these perceptions based on past experiences. I've played some USA Basses with horrible production quality, but that doesnt mean all US Basses are junk. There are variations between suppliers and naturally there are some fly-by-night ones and also some that sincerely want to provide quality products. In China there are hundreds of instrument manufacturers.

We have taken the time and effort to align ourselves with a quality manufacturer with great quality products and I just want to tell the forum members we will stand by what we sell 100% - they will not be disapointed. The fact that Ibanez, Epiphone Gibson, Aria, Washburn have also aligned themselves with the same manufacturer clearly says something. 

China is undergoing a huge quality revolution and as a result of real customer experiences, perceptions are rapidly changing, such as they did with Japanese products. Fender's Japanese Squier JV series is an excellent example of how the application of quality process turned American perceptions about Asian instruments around. 

I could also talk all day about this but it doesnt matter what I say anyways - the final verdict will be from the musician customer and I'd like to revisit this topic to get some of that feedback. 

Thanks Guys !


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Cost of business is higher here.
> 
> I can't understand how Rondo can offer Korean made guitars at Chinese guitar prices. I know he is the importer and dealer for them so there is no middle man mark-up but the price just seems too low to really be what they claim.


I don't know, but I can tell you the products I have owned from Rondo are top notch. Even the $99 SX Jazz Bass I got was fantastic.

I am not saying anyone could offer the models I am talking about as low priced as Rondo, and I wouldn't expect that in Canada. But I will use Eastwood guitars for an example since they are Canadian:

Eastwood offer an SG style guitar and a Gibson Double Cut Special type guitar. The SG is mahogany, and actually costs less then the Special which is Basswood. I am not knocking Basswood in general, but why the heck wouldn't they make the Special out of Mahogany as well if it doesn't cost more? The price on both is around $400 Canadian. At that price I would jump on the Special if it was mahogany. I tried them though and they just didn't sound 'right'. And that was before I knew they were Basswood. After playing it for awhile I asked the guy in the store what it was made of because it sounded 'off' from what I expected it to.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone bought a guitar from Fret City since? I am seriously thinking of getting the semi-hollow body tele. For $199.00 it sure seems like a great deal. 

Any comments will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

A friend of mine just ordered a DG11 (doesn't seem to be listed on their site anymore).

I'll post a quick assessment when I get to play it maybe this weekend.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Cost of business is higher here.
> 
> I can't understand how Rondo can offer Korean made guitars at Chinese guitar prices. I know he is the importer and dealer for them so there is no middle man mark-up but the price just seems too low to really be what they claim.
> 
> I could go on and on about Chinese production but I won't, only to say take any specs with a grain of salt. Hint.....alder doesn't grow in Asia, do you really think they would use imported wood for cheap guitars when there are many similar, way cheaper alternatives available there?



Actually, alder (or 'alnus' in Latin) grows in Asia. Alnus nepalensis (Nepalese alder) grows in China (http://www.fao.org/sd/giahs/other_china.asp) and, as far as I know, CIJ Fenders are made of Alnus japonica (Japanese alder).


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

how about Canadian Alder

Canadianis Alderonis


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> how about Canadian Alder
> 
> Canadianis Alderonis


I doubt that one grows in Asia. :tongue:

There are two species of Canadian alder, A. rugosa (the tree with that dark grey bark that we can find pretty much all over Canada) and A. rubra (the shrub, found in BC).

Alnus rugosa is the one that's used to make guitars.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Why don't you guys just wait until $99 Chinese-made guitars are available from vending machines?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't be too harsh fellas.

I just picked up the LC4. It's the red quilted maple shown on the Fret City site. It's the actual guitar shown below the stock pics of the blue and red LC4's. The dealer lives fairly close by, so i was fortunate enough to see quite a few of the models that he is carrying.

Anyway, when I picked up this guitar, the first thing that I was really impressed with was the build quality. No blemishes in the finish, good finish on the binding, and nice clean lines where the set neck meets the body. I've seen EPI's that lacked some of the finishing that this guitar has. The hardware is good quality as well. plugged it in to the Peavy classic 30 that he had, and I was equally impresed with the tone. Not quite as deep a tone as the LP, but lets not do a comparison to a guitar costing hundreds more. I cranked the amp and there was no sqeal or noise comming from this thing. They repot the pickups in all their guitars prior to shipping as well. The neck for me, felt just right, not too thick and really comfortable. There were no dead spots, buzzing, and the intonation ws right on. The action was already set so I don't need to make any further adjustments. It has a good weight and balance. Like the web site says, all the guitars are fully set up prior to shipping, and they do a really great job.

It didn't take much more than that to convince me. So I it home and plugged it in to my YCV 40. Equally impressed with the tone through my own amp. We had band rehearsal that smae night, and I showed the guitar to my bass player. He was impressed with the set up and build quality. When I told him how much I paid for the guitar, he said he thought it should have been more expensive. We played a few tunes, and he said it really came close to the LP sound. We did some recording, and no beefs about the tone. 

Ok so I have only had this thing for a couple of days, but everytime I pick it up, I enjoy it just as much as when I first played it. They also have a good reurn policy and a one year warranty. How can you lose? If you want a great alternative to a EPI, at a better price, definitely check these guitars out. I would gig with this guitar without hesitation. I'm serioulsy think about picking up the 12 string as well. Good abang for the buck. 

Good luck Rob these guitars Rob. As the Monkees ince said, "I'm a believer" :smile:




I


----------

